# Left Lights Off = very pale fish.



## LaniBaby (Apr 14, 2009)

I shut off my aerogarden last weekend, which normally provides light for my fish at a regular time (along with their tank lights.) I was gone for just under 48 hours and when I returned home, they looked like little ghosts, especially Crumb (the copper marble). Even his eyes, normally very black, turned white. Normal color returned the next morning with light treatment. The second set of photos are of what they normally look like.


----------



## bettagreatagamma (Apr 28, 2009)

Thats a big difference in the Crumb! Such cute little fish!


----------



## aquakid (Jun 22, 2008)

It's Normal


----------



## whitedevil (Apr 24, 2009)

100% normal


----------



## LaniBaby (Apr 14, 2009)

I had heard about it. When I picked up Bluey to come home with me, his lights had been out for 2 days and he was green, no black, no flesh tones, just pastel green. It's amazing white light will do for their color intensity!


----------



## Osiris (Apr 29, 2009)

This is quite normal with nearly all fish. They tend to color up quickly though once lights are on and get used to it.


----------



## Guppy Girl (Dec 29, 2008)

Mine does it too.
Only my tetras though.


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

Most all fish get a little pale at night, so it's perfectly normal.


----------



## whitedevil (Apr 24, 2009)

Kim said:


> Most all fish get a little pale at night, so it's perfectly normal.


that your betta in the avatar, looks just like my big red.


Yes , i did a test, I shut my light off at 7pm last night and turned it on at 11am this morning, betta was white for the most part, marble angel went grey and the neons lose their color as well.

I do believe the scales just bounce the light spectrums back at you.


----------



## QueenStinger (May 2, 2009)

happens to me too  even my goldfishes do it


----------



## TitoBetta (Jun 2, 2009)

its fine, my fish does that too, but the color comes after the lights are on.


----------

